# 2Wire Wireless DSL Modem connect problem w/ Powerbook



## gohusk (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm having trouble connecting to the 2Wire wirelessly with my Powerbook G4...everytime i try to input the WEP password, it gives me an error in the connection. Any ideas?


----------



## MacAdict (Apr 14, 2006)

What is this error?


----------

